# My Clausing 6303 is finally back :)



## hvontres (Apr 27, 2014)

I found my first lathe around Christmas and have been working on getting her going again since then. Well, I am finaly able to make some swartf 

This is what I started with:



And here it is now in it's new home:


I have been upating my blog with the in-between stages (see signature for link), so you guys can revel in the process.
Currently, I have been getting used to the capabilities of the lathe and trying to learn it's limitations.

I'll probably post new threads when I manage to come up with cool new mods.


----------



## Mastiff (Apr 27, 2014)

Really nice work!

I'll definitely check out your web page.

Denis


----------



## drs23 (Apr 27, 2014)

Enjoyed your blogspot. Impressive work to get this machine where it is today.

Cangrats!


----------



## COMachinist (Apr 27, 2014)

Very nice machine. I assume you did all the work yourself? 
Enjoy
CH:winner:


----------



## samthedog (Apr 27, 2014)

Very nice. Makes it a joy to use when it's easier to keep clean.

Paul.


----------



## hvontres (Apr 27, 2014)

COMachinist said:


> Very nice machine. I assume you did all the work yourself?
> Enjoy
> CH:winner:



Yes. I worked on it mostly evenings and weekends. Some of the work was done in my "other" shop at work. One of the things I have learned from this process was that in order to fix up an old lathe you really need a working one  Luckily mjhenks and I have a really good relationship with the prototype shop at work so we can sneak in side jobs at lunch and break. In fact, we have been designated the "emergency" machinists at work now. Not bad for a couple of Mechanical Engineers that moonlight as amateur chip producers 

- - - Updated - - -



samthedog said:


> Very nice. Makes it a joy to use when it's easier to keep clean.
> 
> Paul.



Well, It felt really nice to finaly get all of that red "CRUD" off. In hindsight I wish I had picked a slightly darker color that dosn't show the grease quite as much. But the light grey also should make it a little easier to find the parts that fell into the pan after parting 

BTW, after cleaning this machine, I think I am going to institute a strict "NO ROUGE" policy in my shop. That stuff was just too nasty to deal with. Plus I learned that red rouge polishing coupound is essentially rust suspended in hydrogenated vegetable oil.... nothing like coating you machine in rusty grease


----------

